# Whats in your Drawers!



## capsoda (Dec 22, 2005)

I built this display for the tiny bottles and other items my wife and I pick up and sift on digs. Made from an old type setters draw. You can get these at flea markets, antique and junk shops. I got mine from a friend we dig with. They make great displays.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Cap...

 Nice display of your drawers...

 Did you get all of this digging?  I don't have any drawers, so I can't show you what I have in them!!!  I'll look for a pair!!

 Have a great Cristmas...

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 23, 2005)

Its All dug. Makes a great display.


----------

